# Help with CO2.



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

I want too make a planted tank but I have no clue about the CO2 equipment I need. What should I buy or should I make it? Please tell me I want to buy it soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Unless you have high light, you don't _need_ CO2....but if you want it, you can rig up a DIY setup.

http://www.fishforever.co.uk/carbondioxide.html
^^instructions on how to put together a diy system

Pressurized CO2 is alot more stable (doesn't have pH swings that much), but it costs alot to start it up. You'll need a regulator, co2 tank, tubing, and some way to get the CO2 into the tank (reactor or diffusor). The solenoid attached to the regulator can be plugged into a timer so that the CO2 will turn off at night. 
Milwaukee brand regulator on ebay
Glass diffusor on ebay
example of reactor

You should be able to find CO2 tanks at welding supply places, medical or restaurant gas supply stores.

Hope that helps some!


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I'm gonna get some better lights because I hate these yellow looking lights I have now. Well I'm gonna try too get all that. Thank you for the help.


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

What would be better buying it or making it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Pressurized (buying it) would be better in the long run. You don't have to mix anything up like you do for the DIY yeast type. Its also more effective.


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

How much does it normaly cost?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, just an estimate:

regulator w/ solenoid and bubble counter ~$70
CO2 tank ~$50-60 (maybe more)
diffusor ~$10
good brass check valve ~$10-15
tubing ~$5-10 (for about 10 feet or so)

So that would be about $165 or so...could be more or less depending on how much you can find stuff for.


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

Aww crud thats expensive. Well I can buy the regulator.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Well just buying the regulator won't do any good.  You could start up some DIY, atleast you'd have some CO2. Then you could save your money and eventually get pressurized.


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I could get the regulator now the others later. I might wait for the plants or I might build one.


----------

